# Instalación Gentoo en VMWare con systemd y Gnome 3.8

## luispa

Hace mucho que no paso por el foro, os dejo un puntero a un artículo reciente que espero sea de utilidad.  Describo el proceso de Instalación de Gentoo Linux en VMWare Fusion 6 para Mac con systemd y Gnome 3.8. Debería funcionar igual en VMWare Workstation para Linux (o Windows). 

Necesito actualizar mi servidor a systemd y antes de hacerlo quiero jugar un poco con "systemd", de ahí las pruebas en máquina virtual. No pretende ser una guía estricta, de hecho siempre recomiendo el Handbook de Gentoo, pero veréis que me he saltado toda la configuración de ficheros y servicios OpenRC para ir directo a systemd en el primer boot tras la instalación. Espero que sirva de ejemplo (todo feedback es bienvenido)

Un saludo, 

Luis

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Necesito actualizar mi servidor a systemd

 

por curiosidad, porqué ?

saluetes

----------

